# KILO 2000 Range Finder 7x25mm by Sig Sauer NIB 2 left



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Note: Only 3 left Only 2 left (of 7).

Kilo 2000 7x25mm Laser Rangefinder by Sig Sauer- Brand New in Box!
Best Rangefinder on the market -(in my opinion)

Extreme accuracy is what SIG was after when they engineered the KILO2000.   Updating at 4X per second in HyperScan mode, the KILO2000 rangefinder with patented LightWave DSP technology is amazingly fast as well.

Couple that with the ability to range reflective targets at 3400 yards, trees at 1500 yards, and deer at 1200 yards for simple, intuitive long distance ranging.

The built in inclinometer calculates AMR Angle Modified Range for angled shots. Our proprietary Lumatic OLED Display, automatically adjusts display intensity to match ambient light conditions, bright in bright conditions and dim in twilight to protect your eye.

The KILO2000's simplified user interface displays your system status and while ranging, only provides your necessary data

INFINITE GUARANTEE
SIG SAUER Electro-Optics are guaranteed forever. It's an unlimited lifetime guarantee.
-Unlimited Lifetime Guarantee
-Fully Transferable
-No Warranty Card Required
-No Receipt Required
-No Time Limit Applies
-No Charge

KILO2000 HIGHLIGHTED SPECIFICATIONS (see attached graphic for specs)

Magnification - 7x
Weight with Batter - 6 ounces (compact)
Eye Relief - 15mm
[email protected] - 6 ft
Range Response Time - 25 sec
Scanning - Yes continual readout on moving target or moving the KILO 2000
Max Reflective Range -3400 yards
Deer -1200 yards
Trees -1600 yards
Dimensions - 3 x 4.2 x 1.3 compact

FEATURES

The KILO2000 will range over a mile with results displayed to the nearest 1/10th yard

Revolutionary Lightwave™ DSP technology enables the KILO2000 to range faster at longer  distances with increased accuracy. In scan mode, it refreshes at an ultra-fast 4X per second.

Features our proprietary Lumatic OLED Display™, an ambient light sensor which continuously monitors light conditions and adjusts the display brightness accordingly

Features AMR™ (Angle Modified Range) compensation to give you a true shooting range by  analyzing the line of sight range and shot angle

Multi-position twist-up eyecup provide a custom fit for each user

Dependable waterproof (IP X-4) and fog-proof performance
Lightweight magnesium body and a compact form

The KILO2000 is covered by SIG SAUER's INFINITE Guarantee™and Electronics Limited Warranty, see website for full details.

Here is a fantastic video review by Sportsmans Warehouse on the KILO 2000:






Price is Firm

Only 2 left of original lot of 7.

I just bought these in a lot; and will arrive next week (after the holiday).

If you want one, text or email me at [email protected] and tell me your name and phone number and how many you want.

I will contact you next week when they come in. Absolutely No Risk to you. If you end up not buying it, no worries. I will have no problem moving these

$459.00, Firm (see add on KSL and UGE)

send me a PM if interested....


----------

